# Spindle sanders



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone out there own Spindle Oscillating Sanders and if so what brand, and are Ya happy with it??? I am interested in Bench top models...Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Warren, the simplicity of these machines means they all work as promised. The best price I have seen is the HF model when on sale, and it is identical to at least one other name brand model. There is real advantage in having a model with a tilting table; but you can build an adjustable ramp to accomplish the same functions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

I have the Grizzy one ,it has a bigger table than most and works well for all the jobs I have used it on.

G0538 1/3 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander

Oscillating Spindle Sander - Save Big on this Oscillating Sander

=======


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Bob that is one of the models I have been looking at the other is a Ridgid EB 4424 Kinda flipping a coin between these 2 .... If I go with the Grizzly, I will try and talk My better half into letting also order the Bandsaw


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

papawd said:


> Hey Bob that is one of the models I have been looking at the other is a Ridgid EB 4424 Kinda flipping a coin between these 2 .... If I go with the Grizzly, I will try and talk My better half into letting also order the Bandsaw


Ridgid has a life time warrenty and also has the belt sander also. If you go with the ridgid which i own and like and use it a lot. Just a tip the nut that hold's the unit down leve it loose when you are done. If not it will get so tight that you will not get it loose. That happen to my first one . I used a pipe wrench and still couldn't get it loose. Took the unit back and they gave me a new replacement.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Del , have You had any problem with the aluminum table paint wearing off and /or staining wood ???? this seemed to be the only negative review I could find and maybe He just had a bad one


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Bob does the table on the Grizzly tilt ???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

" table on the Grizzly tilt " = No, it's not needed the norm I guess you could make a fence like the router table but it works just like the router table, one sanding point so to speak, the project on a angle would end up as a mess with little dips now again without something to support/backup the stock .


========



papawd said:


> Hey Bob does the table on the Grizzly tilt ???


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Warren
In addition to the benefits Del mentioned, the Ridgid has a tilting table with a miter slot. These features allow me to get precision fits on simple and compound miter joints. BTW, the locking nut is a left hand screw. Dust collection is fair with a 2 1/2" shop vacuum hose attached to the port, but, in the oscillating belt sander mode the dust is thrown away from the collection point. I've had no problem with paint loss or product staining over the ten years or so I've had this unit. I use a non-silicone, dry lubricant on all my metal work surfaces. The Rigid sander is a bit loud but not as bad as the Ridgid vacuum.
Regis


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Warren,

I love the ridgid. No problems to date.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

it has rubbed off but i haven't noticed any staining or any rub on the wood. Any that comes off will be sanded off any way . The last sanding is done when a angle is sanded .


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds good, I am leaning more to the Ridgid. Saturday I will be prolly going to Baton Rouge and check the Home Depot


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I went to Harbor Freight and Home Depot today and after looking at the spindle sanders setteld on the Ridgid it just had a freindlier and better working feel ,I will find out hopefully Sunday


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm also a very happy owner of the Ridgid.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the Ridgid wouldn't trade it a great machine use it all the time nearly daily.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is an old thread, but I would throw in my input.

I have had both the HF and the Ridgid, I sold the HF and kept the Ridgid, the only issue i ran into with it was the knob that holds on the drums is bigger then the smaller drums, this is normally ok but when you are sanding something that is taller then the drum using the smaller drums (example would be the band saw boxes I made) the knob hits your project.

I resolved the problem by buying another knob ($7.00) removing the washer, and turning it down to clear the smaller diameter drums. 

Note## you have to keep a stock knob for the belt assembly it has to seat against the washer. 

Thanks
Danny


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great info, Danny!


----------



## dharps (Sep 18, 2009)

Friends: I have a Craftsman bench top model that I cut down and mounted on a "router plate" that I can put in my router table. No tilt, but it works well. I also have a Porter Cable hand held unit that I am planning to mount in a router plate as well.


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

Another Rigid fan here...

One of the best tools I have purchased.


----------



## paynejk (Jun 25, 2010)

I have owned the Rigid model for some time and have found it very versatile and easy to use. The tilting table feature is a BIG plus; I use my with a table angle almost as much as flat. You can't beat the life time warranty for piece of mind. All in all, considering how well it does the job, the price point is outstanding.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ridgid belt and spindle sanders (A tip )*

on those ridgid belt and spindle sanders . Leve the tighten bolt loose or it will get so tight you will not be able to get it loose. I have had 2 of those the first one the bolt got so tight that a pipe wrench couldn't get it loose. They gave a new one so keep the bolt loose. Also send in the recipt for a life time warrenty. A nice machine i use it all the time


----------



## gevans02 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Go with the Ridgid*



papawd said:


> Anyone out there own Spindle Oscillating Sanders and if so what brand, and are Ya happy with it??? I am interested in Bench top models...Thanks


I have the Ridgid oscillating combo belt/spindle sander. It works great and gives me multiple sanding capabilities while taking up only a small piece of bench top space. I have found no negative aspects to it. If you want to limit what you spend and the space you dedicate for sanding capabilities, it's the logical choice.


----------



## mlerchenmuller (Sep 26, 2011)

I have read that Home Depot does not stock the belts for the Rigid OS. Special order only. Have you run into this potential issue?


----------



## chaplainpilot (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the Ryobi, I inherited from my Dad. He used it for several years and I have used it regularly for a year. It has done everything I wanted to do. I am not sure what it cost new, but has been reliable.

Merritt


----------



## bobbollin (May 4, 2009)

I have owned the Ridgid for about 2 years now and I love it. Very versatile, accurate and, so far, very durable. I got mine as a refurbished unit from CPO Outlets at a great price.


----------



## bobbollin (May 4, 2009)

*Belts for Ridgid*



mlerchenmuller said:


> I have read that Home Depot does not stock the belts for the Rigid OS. Special order only. Have you run into this potential issue?


It's a simple 4X24 belt. Available lots of places on the 'net and I think probably even at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Cass (Jun 15, 2010)

I own a Ridgid combination belt and spindle sander. Versatile and does both jobs as well as separate machines
Cass


----------



## Jbert49 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey PaPa, do what I do. I get the wife something she really has been looking at and then when I give it to her, I say, This came with a spindle sander and bandsaw. Come on. What could she say???


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

On the TDPRI.com forum (Telecaster Discussion Page Re-Issue) we call the Ridgid "ROSS", and so many folks there use it, the word has become a verb - ROSSing the guitar neck, etc. I bought one and also has a difficult time with the spindle knob getting so tight I could not get it off easily. It very versatile and user friendly. I use it to sand guitar bodies and necks to within a hair of the line before using a Whiteside 2" CL solid carbide spiral flute template bit to put the glass edge on them. Great tool, with many uses.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

in my post i say leve the nut loose after use or it will get so tight you will have a time getting it loose. And also get a extra nut it will get soft in a couple yrs also.


----------



## Jerry Banse (Dec 4, 2011)

Highly recommend combination Spindle/Belt oscillating sander


----------

